# Marshall, NC - Jasmine (SAR Dog)Trained, Likes Kids



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Jasmine: Petfinder

*More About Jasmine*

1-1.5 year old. Housetrained, good with kids, basic command trained. No cats, no livestock. She would make an excellent SART dog. *FOR UP TO THE MINUTE INFORMATION ON THE STATUS OF THIS PET, PLEASE VISIT: Petango.com ? Madison County Animal Shelter. Check out pets for adoption in Marshall, NC. 

Our adoption fee is $85.00 and it covers at least one round of vaccines, a 1-year rabies vaccine if the animal is old enough, wormings, 24 Hour PetWatch microchip, 30 days of Shelter Care Insurance, and their spay or neuter. We are a small shelter so time is limited for the animals. Please come check them out at the shelter today and thank you for checking them out here! 

http://www.sheltercare.com/us/index.asp?CUID=NC284









Jasmine is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered. 
*My Contact Info*


Madison County Animal Services
Marshall, NC
828-649-3190


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*absolutely georgeous !!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

I called and LM about this girl with the shelter- I have someone that has been looking for a female GSD for a while now and we have not been able to find one that would fit in with his pack. I need to get more info to see if she would do good with a playful 2-3 male GSD and a senior Golden Ret.


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

What is the update on this girl?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing gone


----------

